# Is there any expatriate from multinational corporation in China



## ivyleeds2017

I am a final year student in uni of Leeds, studying international business and i am currently working on my dissertation which my topic is about the selection and management of expatriate, I need to ask some question to those who are currently working as an expatriate in multinational company that locates in china


----------

